# What are your favourite love song?



## Ariele

Yea I know, I'm just an incurable romantic, but as a newbie, thought I would give it a go.
Here's one of mine anyway....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Here's one of my favorites...


----------



## Misty

Good Thread, Ariele  One of my favorite love songs


----------



## Michael.

.
One of my favourites.
.

"I Will Always Love You" - Whitney Houston

Houston’s signature song was originally a No. 1 hit for the woman who composed the tune, Dolly Parton. 
Her version topped the Hot Country Songs chart in 1974 and again in 1982.

I will always remember her performance in 'The Bodyguard' with Kevin Costner 

Her death in February 2012 shocked the world.


http://www.youtube.com/embed/2NUQJvfDXrM

.


----------



## Jackie22




----------



## Falcon

You Go To My Head, Embraceable You,  Misty,  Skylark.


----------



## Ariele

Thankyou all for contributing to my thread, you are all giving me confidence and you have posted some beautiful songs.
How about this one..........


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Today, I started loving you again......
Either by Martina McBride or Willie Nelson.

Second choice...Indian Love Call by Slim Whitman...( just funnin you)


----------



## Mirabilis




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ariele

Thank you all for your contributions, there are some beautiful songs on here.
Oh and meanderer (Jim), I just love the Eagles, my bother who lives in California has been so lucky to have seen them live a few times.
I sadly, here in the UK have to settle for old vinyl records, CDs, or YouTube, ah well....'c'est la vie' and all that! Lol.
My song is special to me, even though it isn't a 'direct' love song, I thinks the words speak volumes. do hope you all like it.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Warrigal

No contest as far as I'm concerned. It is "The Music of the Night" from Andrew Lloyd Webber's Phantom. It is deeply seductive.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSIFvem9vMg


----------



## Misty

Another Favorite


----------



## Phantom

Running Bear (In a nudist camp☺)


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA

I know his voice isn't that great, but he's so cute.:love_heart:

Herb Alpert, "This Guy's in Love with You"


----------



## oakapple

At Last [Etta James]
The First Time I Saw Your Face[ various artists]
Unchained Melody [Righteous Brothers]


----------



## Shirley

I'm not sure this is going to work but here goes.

http://youtu.be/QlIK_W69H9c


----------



## NancyNGA

That's a good one, Shirley 

Whitman was married to his first and only wife for 67 years, until she died. I just found out he also died last year at age 90.


----------



## Shirley

I've never heard anybody else who could hit those high notes like he could.


----------



## Pam

Stardust...


----------



## Bee




----------



## Happyflowerlady

Don Williams is about  my most favorite singer, and I like so many of his songs that it is hard to choose a favorite love song from among them. 
Shelter of your Eyes is one of the ones I like the best; so here it is. 

http://youtu.be/nqCrujszRD4


----------



## Pam

Another Don Williams fan here, just love his voice! One of my favourites is...'You're my best friend'.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AprilT

Misty said:


> Good Thread, Ariele  One of my favorite love songs



I see one of mine was posted already Dion's heart will alway love you as well.

I have a lot from the 90's I liked







The sound was pretty bad on both videos, the seemed to have not remastered either one as they've done with so many others to get the sound quality better.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Georgia Lady

My favorite love song is "Unchained Melody" sung by Elvis Presley.  And I like to hear Clay Aiken (American Idol) rendition too.I watch them sing on You Tube all the time.


----------



## Ameriscot

No way I could narrow it down to ten, let alone one.


----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ina

Now that takes me way back. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Foxie




----------



## NancyNGA

I've always like Sam Waterston ( :love_heart. 

 "_You Had Me From Hello_" sung by KENNY CHESNEY


----------



## oldman




----------



## charlotta

This is a great site!  In my love mood, I love to listen to Nat King Cole, Julie London, Johnny Mathis, and The Platters.  When having a beer with friends, I love to listen to country, He Quit Lovin Her Today, Hello Walls, any Patsy Cline, and Willie (no last name is needed).


----------



## boozercruiser

My all time favourite Love Song is this...:love_heart:


----------



## Lon

September SONG


----------



## boozercruiser




----------



## fureverywhere

I wish they had more videos of performers from those days. Marshall Tucker is one of my all time favorite bands. My hubby can sing almost as good as Toy Caldwell. This song is so him it almost makes me cry.

Another love song that is timeless




Still a tragedy what happened not too long after that tour


----------



## Cookie




----------



## Cheshire Cat




----------



## boozercruiser

Nice one CC.

Now then...

Suddenly:love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lon said:


> September SONG



Willie's version.


----------



## boozercruiser

Nice one Sea Breeze.
I love all of Willie Nelsons songs.
Particularly his version of...


----------



## SeaBreeze

I think that's my favorite Boozer.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## fureverywhere

"Always on My Mind" makes me cry, but I love Willie.


----------



## Shirley

https://youtu.be/lCVo_69Gv4w


----------



## Lyn

*Mathis,  Williams, Bolton*






[video=youtube_share;UG9C2OnyhxY]http://youtu.be/UG9C2OnyhxY[/video]

[video=youtube_share;UpvzaYRS-qg]http://youtu.be/UpvzaYRS-qg[/video]


----------



## oldman

Luther Vandross:


----------



## Arachne

I sure hope it was ok to revive this thread.. forgive me if not 











These two get me everytime


----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

The first time I heard this song it made me cry and it still does.


----------



## Foxie




----------



## Foxie




----------



## Arachne




----------



## Arachne

:glittered:


----------



## kaufen

That  song would be "Wonderful Tonight" by Eric Clapton.  It's mellow and  light enough to listen to almost anytime.  In addition, the song makes  me feel pretty good.


----------



## clover

Any women with a pulse would enjoy this timeless classic


----------



## NancyNGA

clover said:


> Any women with a pulse would enjoy this timeless classic



Great song.  Great singer.


----------



## clover

NancyNGA said:


> Great song.  Great singer.



The old ones are still the best Nancy  .


----------



## BlunderWoman

Unbelieveable by Diamond Rio



https://youtu.be/j0KaguFzB9g


----------



## Bee




----------



## oldman

Dolly Parton, "I Will Always Love You. " Written by Willie Nelson. (Dolly should have used a better plastic surgeon.)


----------



## Arachne

ooo Barry White and its from the Midnight Special even better..


----------

